
Same-Site Cookies in Firefox 60 - groovecoder
https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2018/04/24/same-site-cookies-in-firefox-60/
======
mozmark
For those wanting to use this feature, Chrome already landed support for this.
Also, other browsers are following soon
[https://twitter.com/mikewest/status/988692500947853312](https://twitter.com/mikewest/status/988692500947853312)

